# 2 petites questions sur l'Apple TV2



## Philippe B (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me poses deux questions au sujet de l'Apple TV2 avant probable achat :
- fonctionne-t-elle avec OSX 10.4 ?
- est-il possible de désactiver le WiFi pour une utilisation exclusivement par cable ethernet ?

Merci d'avance
Philippe.


----------



## fpoil (24 Janvier 2011)

- IOS, même os que l'ipad, iphone, ipod... (OSX 10.4 c'est l'ATV1, en tous cas un dérivé de)

- surement mais je n'en ai pas


----------



## Laurent Fignon (25 Janvier 2011)

Philippe  a dit:
			
		

> - est-il possible de désactiver le WiFi pour une utilisation exclusivement par cable ethernet ?
> Merci d'avance
> Philippe.




Hello !

Vous êtes chez Apple ; pas besoin (et ça n'a d'ailleurs aucun intérêt) de désactiver le WiFi pour vous connecter en ethernet  !



Laurent F


----------



## Philippe B (25 Janvier 2011)

C'est vrai, mais j'appartiens sans doute à une espèce en voie de disparition : je ne tiens pas à avoir de wifi chez moi et je suis suffisamment éloigné de mes voisins pour ne pas être couvert par leurs réseaux. D'où ma question.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (25 Janvier 2011)

Dans ce cas la réponse est : 
"Le Wifi se désactive une fois la connexion Ethernet par câble effectuée" sur l'AppleTV...



Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai moi aussi envie de passer en connexion ethernet car les films sur mon iMac (itunes) se chargent vraiment très mal (voir pas du tout) sur mon apple tv. Mon apple tv et ma livebox sont dans mon salon. Par contre, mon iMac est dans mon bureau, dans une autre pièce de ma maison et il y a des murs entre les 2. 

Mais je me pose une question: la sortie ethernet de l'apple tv doit être relié directement à l'iMac ou à la livebox ? (dans ce cas, ça ne résoudrai pas mon problème)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Janvier 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai moi aussi envie de passer en connexion ethernet car les films sur mon iMac (itunes) se chargent vraiment très mal (voir pas du tout) sur mon apple tv. Mon apple tv et ma livebox sont dans mon salon. Par contre, mon iMac est dans mon bureau, dans une autre pièce de ma maison et il y a des murs entre les 2.
> 
> ...



Si tu connectes en ethernet ce sera entre l'ATV2 et l'iMac...
Si tu as un problème de puissance wifi tu peux essayer l'airport extrème.


----------



## keyser34 (26 Janvier 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tu connectes en ethernet ce sera entre l'ATV2 et l'iMac...



Ok, cool, c'est ce que je pensais faire. Y a t-il une manip particulière à faire, un paramétrage ? ou est ce qu'il suffit de brancher la câble ?




pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tu as un problème de puissance wifi tu peux essayer l'airport extrème.



Comment on fait ? (je suis débutant)


----------



## keyser34 (27 Janvier 2011)

Mon problème est résolu, j'ai juste rajouté un câble ethernet entre mon apple tv et ma livebox. *MAIS* pas entre l'apple tv et mon iMac.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peux t-on utiliser une Apple TV 2 pour écouter la musique du Mac sans allumer l'écran sur lequel elle est branchée tout en pilotant le Mac (iTunes en fait) avec l'application Remote de l'iPhone ? Bien sûr l'Apple TV2 serait connectée sur un ampli audio. L'écran ne servant que quand on veut visionner des vidéos stockés sur le Mac.

Cela évite d'allumer l'écran juste pour lancer la musique.

Autre information, est ce que l'on peut dans ce cas lire les vidéos qui seraient stockées sur un disque externe relié en USB à une Time Capsule ? Dans ce cas Le Mac doit-il être présent et allumé ou l'Apple TV ne peut-elle pas accéder directement au contenu du disque dur externe branché sur la Time Capsule ?

Merci.


----------

